# 10 ft 6nbait



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Just wondering how stiff are the 10 ft versions are cause the wife has a 11 ft tsunami x heavy and does not like the stiffness of it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I have not cast the 11' Tsunami si it is hard for me to compare the two rods. The 10' 6nbait is a true 4-8 oz rod, so by nature it will have some backbone. The AFAW's do have a fairly sensitive tip though, compared to some othe rods of equal rating.

It really depends on what you compare it to.

Tommy


----------

